# cropping and making a print...



## stickman.walks (Oct 21, 2011)

I am using a Canon G12 and I believe the aspect ration is 4:3. Using Aperture to clean up some images and I am confused with the process of getting the image is see into the print size I want. Can someone explain this in an elementary manner for me.
I see that the photo dimensions vary depending on whether it was shot horizontally or vertically, and that number size varies - say for example: 4206 x 2941, or 4416 x 3312, etc.

Some of my photos I view and think I am happy with the image how it is, and some I view I know I want to crop out something, or crop into the image some to bring something more to the forefront.

But the more I read about print sizes and cropping, I feel lost. Is it that just because you have an image, it does`t necessarily mean it will fit into the print size you want?
I don`t know what print sizes are considered standard for exhibitions - 8 x 10, 16 x 20? Those seem like 2 sizes that I am happy with, but would I have to crop every image I have to 8x10 in order to have that exact image fit to a 8 x10 or 16 x 20 print?


----------



## ghache (Oct 21, 2011)

Well,i am not sure what your asking but if you need to print a 8X10, you will have to crop the orginal image to a 8X10. If you want to reprint that image in a 8.5X11 you will have to recrop it.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 21, 2011)

Common print sizes have different aspect ratios....so if you want to print a size that is different than that of your image, you will have to crop (or leave extra space).

This is not a new issue.  Photographers and anyone making prints are making these decisions all the time.


----------



## dots (Oct 21, 2011)

You want a software with a good cropping tool. Faststone Image Viewer.



stickman.walks said:


> I am using a Canon G12 and I believe the aspect ration is 4:3. Using Aperture to clean up some images and I am confused with the process of getting the image is see into the print size I want. Can someone explain this in an elementary manner for me.
> I see that the photo dimensions vary depending on whether it was shot horizontally or vertically, and that number size varies - say for example: 4206 x 2941, or 4416 x 3312, etc.
> 
> Some of my photos I view and think I am happy with the image how it is, and some I view I know I want to crop out something, or crop into the image some to bring something more to the forefront.
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2011)

It's really just a matter of division.  4x5, 8x10 and 16x20 all have the same result:  0.8 (or 1.25) when you divide one dimension of the print by the other.  The two numbers are reciprocalhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reciprocals of each other.  That's about all you need to understand.

So if you want to crop an image for an 8x20, you simply adjust the crop lines and watch the aspect ratio.  Once it says 0.8 or 1.25 and you're happy with the composition, you're there.  If you want some other size, like 5x7, just divide the two numbers and use 0.71 and 1.4 instead.  11x14?  0.79 and 1.27.


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2011)

If only people would embrace, rather than reject, math.

Aspect ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

